
Ask HN: How do you manage your to-read articles? - pacuna
I&#x27;m talking newsletter&#x27;s articles or anything you find interesting but don&#x27;t have time to read at that moment.I&#x27;ve tried Instapaper and Pocket but I&#x27;m would like to know if anyone has any more tips on this.
======
rwieruch
Pocket.

Even though you already mentioned it, but it made my life so much easier.

Since I use it, I have no open tabs anymore. All articles are synced on my
Mac, Tablet and Phone. When I wait on the train station for 5 minutes, it is
time to read another article from my endless list of resources.

~~~
cbaziotis
This.

Pocket is the best solution for me. It also offers the ability to add tags to
each item in your list, which helps a lot. Moreover, it recommends articles
that you might be interested! I really like this feature.

Also, I have a Kobo Aura H2O, which has integration with Pocket. It is
amazing. I bought the e-reader for reading books, but most of the time I read
the saved articles (especially the long ones). The list is endless and keeps
growing.

Every few months I perform a clean-up in order to keep things manageable.

------
oriel
I have a sense of 'pressure' based on how many tabs and windows i have open.
Every week or so, I'll go through them with a specific mindset (do I want self
improvement, learn about math, new languages, etc) and read as much as I can
stomach, and save off the rest in PDF form.

This mostly happens on my work laptop. I save these pdfs, or code snapshots,
or whatever, into a nifty drive in the sd slot. Separate from work hardware.
Usually I run minimum a 128gb drive. They're sorted into folders named by high
level categories (ai, math, compsci, perspective, reference, etc).

Then I have a cronjob to rsync it to my home backup NAS (only when on my home
net).

I do it this way because I've come to not trust the continuous availability of
various online resources. Also, having done a lot of traveling in recent
times, I like to take a nice fat archive of reading materials of interest with
me wherever I go. It also has the benefit of providing a pseudo-index of
reading items when I want to dive deeper.

------
abhinickz
I use chrome extension hangout
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-
hangouts/nc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-
hangouts/nckgahadagoaajjgafhacjanaoiihapd) for this.

I use different chrome user profile for office & Home and suppose I don't have
time to read some articles or anything,

I just send it to my home profile user (hangout) and If I found something at
home which will be useful for my office work, I send it to my Office profile
user.

Even TO DO List, Otherwise for long run I use Chrome Keep Extension
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-keep-
chrome...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-keep-chrome-
extens/lpcaedmchfhocbbapmcbpinfpgnhiddi) with the labels So I would know Why I
saved it.

------
miguelrochefort
I used to use Pocket. I would save articles there, but never read them. I have
saved over 10,000 links to Pocket.

Now I keep interesting articles in a new browser tab. It doesn't seem to work
too well, as I have over 1000 tabs open on just my phone.

I wish Pocket (or it's alternatives) had a way to automatically group similar
links together, include relevant saved links at the top of my Google search
results, sort links by time-relevance (i.e., links to information that expires
or become less relevant as time goes), sort links by time to consume (to
create some kind of snowball effect, like paying the smallest debts first),
etc.

------
Jtsummers
I use OmniFocus and make tasks for article/papers/books I want to read. Put
them into an appropriate project, and get to them when I have time available
or I'm working on that project. I imagine the same workflow would work well
with any other task manager. This helps to keep it from being a pile of papers
with no priority or context around them.

------
Artlav
Bookmark it, then read later? Not quite sure what problem are you running
into.

I tend to have several directories - for places i asked questions or posted
something, for things i want to read, but don't have time right now, for
things that sound interesting, for "maybe later" and so on.

------
drannex
Dude, go sign up for [https://pinboard.in/](https://pinboard.in/). changed my
life. Perfect thing.

~~~
pacuna
Does it sync with more devices besides your laptop?

------
arkitaip
Just a folder called 'todo' in the Chrome bookmark bar. Chrome has pretty deep
sync abilities these days so you can access your Chrome logins and bookmarks
on any device you own.

~~~
pacuna
nice idea. I use Firefox and it also has a pretty decent bookmark management

------
soulchild37
I used pinboard, it's like a minimal version of Pocket

------
stephenr
Safari Reading List.

------
adityar
send to kindle extension

------
navyad
feedly

